
Ethereum cryptocollectible game to be launched on Steam - phaser
https://store.steampowered.com/app/838240/Darkwinds/?beta=0
======
Cypher
Looks boring. Creatures with no abilities on a generic board for $$$$

~~~
phaser
You cannot tell from the Steam screenshots but most of the cards do have
abilities and gameplay is very strategic:

[https://playdarkwinds.com/cards.html](https://playdarkwinds.com/cards.html)

------
dplastico
wow, looks cool I love the idea of crypto cards that you can collect

